# Windows 10 Mobile System32 supplement (taken from IoT build 14393)



## ninjaofbacon (Sep 7, 2016)

I made a zip file with what I feel will be usable now that we have cmd working. This zip file includes cmd.exe, bcdedit.exe, powershell.exe, reg.exe, ipconfig.exe, tracert.exe, ping.exe, shutdown.exe, xcopy.exe, mountvol.exe, netsh.exe, sleep.exe, tlist.exe, tracelog.exe, tzutil.exe, winrshost.exe, and the files required for those all to function properly. Everything is in its correct place, just move the contents of the zip into system32 and reboot. I chose these files due to what I saw happening on the forums and what I personally needed, but if you need anything else, feel free to ask and I'll add it to the zip so you don't all have to download the entire IoT image.

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ao6Il1GG4MMNouQZW4f7xWJWiDBf7g


----------



## BlueTR (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for sharing but I can't use bcdedit.


----------



## parth0072 (Sep 7, 2016)

ninjaofbacon said:


> I made a zip file with what I feel will be usable now that we have cmd working. This zip file includes cmd.exe, bcdedit.exe, powershell.exe, reg.exe, ipconfig.exe, tracert.exe, ping.exe, shutdown.exe, xcopy.exe, mountvol.exe, netsh.exe, sleep.exe, tlist.exe, tracelog.exe, tzutil.exe, winrshost.exe, and the files required for those all to function properly. Everything is in its correct place, just move the contents of the zip into system32 and reboot. I chose these files due to what I saw happening on the forums and what I personally needed, but if you need anything else, feel free to ask and I'll add it to the zip so you don't all have to download the entire IoT image.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ao6Il1GG4MMNouQZW4f7xWJWiDBf7g

Click to collapse



how can i run cmd in windows phone 10


----------



## ninjaofbacon (Sep 7, 2016)

parth0072 said:


> how can i run cmd in windows phone 10

Click to collapse



To run cmd on Windows 10 Mobile, look at the SFTP and cmd over SSH thread


----------



## ninjaofbacon (Sep 7, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Thanks for sharing but I can't use bcdedit.

Click to collapse



I noticed that, I'm hoping to have this fixed within a few days


----------



## todarkness (Sep 7, 2016)

i guess this is for the older devices and non x50 windows devices or ?


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 7, 2016)

Works on x50 devices


----------



## ninjaofbacon (Sep 7, 2016)

todarkness said:


> i guess this is for the older devices and non x50 windows devices or ?

Click to collapse



I don't have any x50 devices, but they should work for them too, I can't think of any reason they wouldn't


----------



## svaethier (Sep 7, 2016)

I got cmd.exe and the mui file in my system32 folder with the help of a ssh app on my android phone. How do I get the cmd function to work on my windows phone now?


----------



## ninjaofbacon (Sep 8, 2016)

svaethier said:


> I got cmd.exe and the mui file in my system32 folder with the help of a ssh app on my android phone. How do I get the cmd function to work on my windows phone now?

Click to collapse



If you have interop tools installed, tap the bottom button on the CMD page


----------



## svaethier (Sep 8, 2016)

I hit the cmd button on the bottom of the ssh page but nothing happens. It just says that the user failed to respond in time.


----------



## ninjaofbacon (Sep 8, 2016)

svaethier said:


> I hit the cmd button on the bottom of the ssh page but nothing happens. It just says that the user failed to respond in time.

Click to collapse



I've been getting that too, I've only been using SSH to use cmd. It does say cmd access is a work in progress, so I'm waiting for the next update to try to use it locally.


----------



## svaethier (Sep 8, 2016)

Have you been getting a not enough space to use command error when using ssh after putting the cmd exe and mui file into system32 even though you have 3+ gb left?


----------



## ninjaofbacon (Sep 8, 2016)

svaethier said:


> Have you been getting a not enough space to use command error when using ssh after putting the cmd exe and mui file into system32 even though you have 3+ gb left?

Click to collapse



What command are you trying to use?


----------



## svaethier (Sep 8, 2016)

It happens when I login to the ssh app to use cmd, it also says something about missing some text file for something. This didn't start happening until I put both cmd files into system32


----------



## ninjaofbacon (Sep 8, 2016)

svaethier said:


> It happens when I login to the ssh app to use cmd, it also says something about missing some text file for something. This didn't start happening until I put both cmd files into system32

Click to collapse



Is cmd.exe.mui in en-US?


----------



## svaethier (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes, I deleted both files from system32 then did the copy process over again but same message happens.
'the system cannot find message text for message number 0x2350 in the message file for application.'


----------



## ninjaofbacon (Sep 8, 2016)

svaethier said:


> Yes, I deleted both files from system32 then did the copy process over again but same message happens.
> 'the system cannot find message text for message number 0x2350 in the message file for application.'

Click to collapse



It sounds like cmd.exe.mui is in the wrong place, make sure it's in system32\en-US


----------



## svaethier (Sep 8, 2016)

The directory was called EN-US so copying it to en-US didn't correctly copy it over


----------



## ninjaofbacon (Sep 8, 2016)

svaethier said:


> The directory was called EN-US so copying it to en-US didn't correctly copy it over

Click to collapse



Is it working now?


----------



## svaethier (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes,also got ipconfig.exe to work too


----------



## Saragossa (Sep 8, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Thanks for sharing but I can't use bcdedit.

Click to collapse



Hi! What this program you use?


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 8, 2016)

Saragossa said:


> Hi! What this program you use?

Click to collapse



InteropTools.


----------



## Saragossa (Sep 8, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> InteropTools.

Click to collapse



Hmmmm...  It's not like InteropTools


----------



## BlueTR (Sep 8, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> InteropTools.

Click to collapse



Nope. I use Putty for Windows Phone. Interop tools gives me connection error and I cannot connect from computer too.


----------



## Saragossa (Sep 8, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Nope. I use Putty for Windows Phone. Interop tools gives me connection error and I cannot connect from computer too.

Click to collapse



Ok Thank u


----------



## svaethier (Sep 8, 2016)

The putty app costs money so I use a ssh app on my Android to connect to my phone


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 8, 2016)

You have the store link for putty app because found only for PC


----------



## BlueTR (Sep 8, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> You have the store link for putty app because found only for PC

Click to collapse



https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/putty/9wzdncrcv6r3
Download using the store bug that we used to download whatsapp beta.


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 8, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Download using the store bug that we used to download whatsapp beta.

Click to collapse



Sorry but i dont know


----------



## BlueTR (Sep 8, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Sorry but i dont know

Click to collapse



Close store completely.
Click the link when putty page opens, search for a free app that you have never downloaded or bought (that is important). Open the app page, and touch download button 2-3 times then press back button instantly. Wait for 10 seconds if you see putty is downloading that means you're done. You may get errors during download just ignore them.


----------



## svaethier (Sep 8, 2016)

Store bug is fixed in latest tech preview for phones


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 8, 2016)

@ BlueTR

Thanks works for me.


----------



## GoodDayToDie (Sep 10, 2016)

I'd like to remind people: C:\Windows\System32 is part of the MainOS partition. That partition is not very large (only a little larger than the OS footprint itself, to allow for updates) and does not get wiped in a hard reset. Most importantly, though, Microsoft does not expect users to write any data there, so the OS (and especially its updates) is probably designed with the expectation that the free space in MainOS is exactly the same for every phone of that model and Windows build.
*If you go installing stuff to this folder, you risk screwing up your phone in a way only fixable by re-flashing!*

Instead, consider using the *C:\Data\Test\Bin* folder. The last part doesn't exist by default but CMD can create it easily. This folder is in your phone's PATH environment variable by default, just like System32, which means the OS will load EXEs and DLLs from there if you don't specify another path (Windows, unlike Linux, uses the same path for executables and libraries). However, it's on the phone's Data partition (you can tell because C:\Data is actually a mount point for the Data partition; you can also access it as *U:\Test\Bin*). The Data partition is the one that all user files, including installed apps and so on, go to. It is large, relatively easy to delete stuff from, and wiped when the phone gets hard-reset.

Put your EXEs and their dependent DLLs there (with the .MUIs in a locale-specific subfolder, like C:\Data\Test\Bin\en-US) and stuff will work correctly *without* filling up System32 and your MainOS partition.


----------



## Saragossa (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi people! What about bcdedit? Still not work?


----------



## svaethier (Sep 11, 2016)

Saragossa said:


> Hi people! What about bcdedit? Still not work?

Click to collapse



No it works after following a guide on here to make it work.


----------



## Saragossa (Sep 11, 2016)

svaethier said:


> No it works after following a guide on here to make it work.

Click to collapse



yes! all works!
Ok, what about PowerShell?
I have:
C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0>call powershell
Starting the CLR failed with HRESULT 7e.


----------



## svaethier (Sep 11, 2016)

Don't think PowerShell can or will ever work.


----------



## Saragossa (Sep 11, 2016)

svaethier said:


> Don't think PowerShell can or will ever work.

Click to collapse



sadly


----------



## iammomin (Sep 12, 2016)

svaethier said:


> Don't think PowerShell can or will ever work.

Click to collapse



won't powershell work on w10M ?

---------- Post added at 05:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 AM ----------




iammomin said:


> won't powershell work on w10M ?

Click to collapse



what is blocking it from working?


----------



## humanhunter (Sep 12, 2016)

Saragossa said:


> yes! all works!
> Ok, what about PowerShell?
> I have:
> C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0>call powershell
> Starting the CLR failed with HRESULT 7e.

Click to collapse



IoT ffu;
windows\system32\CoreCLR
windows\system32\CoreClrPowerShellExt
windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell
copy folders to phone
and run C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\powershell.exe


----------



## ap3rus (Sep 13, 2016)

Powershell works great through telnet, no double input or lack of output like through SSH/cmd 







Now if we somehow could gain access to UNC locations from powershell, currently it throws an error


```
PS C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0> cd "\\192.168.8.103\temp"
cd : Cannot find path '\\192.168.8.103\temp' because it does not exist.
                                                                       At line:1 char:1
                                                                                       + cd "\\192.168.8.103\temp"
                                                                                                                  + ~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
                         + CategoryInfo          : ObjectNotFound: (\\192.168.8.103\temp:String) [Set-Location], ItemNot
FoundException
                  + FullyQualifiedErrorId : PathNotFound,Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.SetLocationCommand
```

*net use path* fails due to Workstation service is not started, and *sc start Workstation* fails due to service not existing.


```
C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0>net use "\\192.168.8.103\temp"
The Workstation service has not been started.

More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 2138.


C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0>sc start Workstation
[SC] StartService: OpenService FAILED 1060:

The specified service does not exist as an installed service.
```

Edit: goal achieved by installing missing services and copying missing files from W10 IoT


----------



## GoodDayToDie (Sep 17, 2016)

ap3rus said:


> Powershell works great through telnet, no double input or lack of output like through SSH/cmd

Click to collapse



Yeah, I mentioned that in @snickler's thread on W10M remote access. A reminder (that I also posted there): *DO NOT LEAVE TELNETD RUNNING!* It has absolutely no security, binds to all network interfaces, doesn't automatically exit when you close an SSH session, and will give *complete control of your phone to anybody on the local network who goes looking for it!*



ap3rus said:


> Now if we somehow could gain access to UNC locations from powershell, currently it throws an error
> 
> ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oooh, that was a good idea, I approve! Having built-in Windows Networking support sounds great. I can figure it out (by copying the registry settings for the service) but if you want to create an app, or at least a tutorial, others would benefit too.


----------



## cocus (Jan 9, 2017)

ap3rus said:


> Powershell works great through telnet, no double input or lack of output like through SSH/cmd
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hello, could you be so kind to share how you did that? Thanks!


----------



## Mr_nUUb (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello!

I have a Lumia 950 DS with AcerSystemService and Inerop Unlock, SSH and SFTP.
Now I tried PowerShell and I can't get it to work.
I copied CoreCLR, CoreClrPowerShellExt and WindowsPowerShell directories from IoT 14393 to c:\windows\system32 on my phone but PowerShell still crashes with HRESULT 7e.

Do I need additional files?
And which files are needed for UNC path support?
Also, where is this handy little program where.exe? Is it not supported under Windows 10 IoT?

Best Regards,
Mr nUUb

EDIT: Got it! You also need to copy DotNetCore folder from IoT ffu to the phone. Working PowerShell here


----------

